# PC Crashes, Power light blinks.



## Adster86 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hiya, recently encountered a problem with my PC. It runs fine but has decided to just turn itself off (without shutting down at all) at random times and the power light flashes slowly.

I then have to unplug the PSU and plug it back in for the system to turn back on. 

I have found it mainly seems to do it when I start playing the online game 'evony' which I have been playing for over a year on the same system without a problem. The only thing to change recently is the OS (windows 7). But I've had that installed for well over a month and everything was working fine before.

I can't think what it could be, all the heatsinks seem pretty cool. I didn't think it was the PSU because I've had one go before and you could hear it about to cut out..... 

It's not a virus, although the computer did crash like explained when I tried running anti virus software (ESET) and now I have reformatted the drive but I still have the same problem... 

Anyone have any ideas? 
I would really appreciate any help, thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

What are the specs of the pc and what is the brand and wattage of the current PSU? Usually sudden shutoffs are from overheating or bad/dying PSUs.


----------



## Adster86 (Feb 8, 2010)

The PC is an AMD Althlon 64bit single core 3800+ CPU
MSI MS7125 MB
2 GHz of various brand PC3200 DDR RAM
160GB Seagate Baracuda HDD
Geforce 8400GS Graphics Card
and the PSU is 420W

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What brand is the 420W PSU?

Has the heatsink/fans and vents been cleaned?

Post the temps and voltage readings from the BIOS.

Issue seems to be a failing PSU.


----------



## Adster86 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for writing back.

Installed a new PSU today, problem's still there.

It's a 'Powertek' 500W PSU 

Voltages/ Temps are:

System Temp: 32 C
CPU Temp: 35 C
CPU Vcore: 1.32v
+3.3v: 3.28v
+12.0v: 12.40v
+5.0v: 4.88v
Battery: 2.96v
+5 USB: 5.07v

Also removed all components, re applied heat compound to the CPU heat sink, upgraded my BIOS and reformatted the Hard disc. I assume it's my MB? :4-dontkno

Thanks again guys :smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Powertek PSU's are pretty low quality and 550W minimum is recommended for any PCI-E system.
What array is the "2 GHz of various brand PC3200" (how many stick and what size in MB)? Mixing RAM brand/specs can cause issues.


----------



## Adster86 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hiya, there are 4 sticks of RAM, a 1 Gb, a 512 and 2 256s

I've had the system for well over 2 years and never encountered a problem until now.... exactly how it is until a few months ago when I installed windows 7. But that was fine until recently.

I'm starting to think there may be an issue with my MB USBs or my wireless adapter because sometimes I have to unplug and plug it to get it to work. :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

upgrade the psu as suggested earlier

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## aut2no (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I've got the same problem and it just started happening out of nowhere. 
Since it'll stay up in safe mode, I thought it might of been windows so I unplugged one hard drive and installed the OS on another drive. still no dice.

I just hope this tread stays alive so I can avoid spending a couple hundred $$ on a new mobo ....

Did the suggested psu solve the problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

aut2no

please start your own thread


----------

